# [solved] rkhunter and ssmtp

## dtjohnst

Ok, I can't get this to work for the life of me. I've tried everything I can think of to get rkhunter to send out e-mails via ssmtp, but all I get is empty messages from root: no subject and no body. I've tried creating a text file and sending that to ssmtp, I'd tried piping text in...nothing seems to come out right. ssmtp works fine, I can write a message in a text file with To: From: Subject: and body and then send that file away and it's hunky dory. But rkhunter must be trying to do something weird with the e-mail it sends out. Does anyone have ssmtp and rkhunter working right?Last edited by dtjohnst on Sat Jan 23, 2010 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gene128

I'm getting email with content from rkhunter using ssmtp.  I have mail disabled in /etc/rkhunter.conf (MAIL-ON-WARNING=""), but set in /etc/cron.daily/rkhunter.

----------

## dtjohnst

I ended up writing my own script.

----------

